# New Logitech G-series Peripherals Unveiled



## malware (Jan 6, 2009)

The G-series line of gaming peripherals from Logitech gives gamers what they want: complete control. Today, Logitech unveiled an extension of its award-winning G-series by introducing three new products that deliver precision, high performance and customization: the Logitech G19 keyboard for gaming, the Logitech G35 surround sound headset and the Logitech G9x laser mouse. Delivering everything gamers need for a competitive edge - from programmable buttons to 7.1-channel surround sound and 5000 dpi laser sensors to backlit keys - Logitech's best-in-class gaming peripherals are engineered to deliver everything you have always wanted. 






"The G-series product line is all about seeing how far we can push the envelope, giving gamers extraordinary, engineered-to-win features developed as a result of our deep connection with the gaming community," said Ruben Mookerjee, Logitech's director of product marketing for gaming. "With each one of these new G-series products, gamers gain exceptional benefits; but most importantly, they can transform their gear to suit their gameplay." 

*The Logitech G19 Keyboard for Gaming *
Giving you an arsenal of advanced gaming technology, the Logitech G19 keyboard for gaming is the first Logitech keyboard to feature a color GamePanel LCD. The tiltable, 320-by-240-pixel display provides valuable in-game information for over sixty games, including World of Warcraft (requires installation of included Logitech GamePanel software). In addition to in-game information, the screen can show VoIP communication data, clock, CPU load, or other non-gaming specific items such as pictures or videos. And you can easily switch among types of information - without ever leaving your game. 

Logitech's newest keyboard for gaming offers 12 fully programmable G-keys with three macros per key, giving you 36 time-saving commands per game. Performing multiple actions simultaneously is also made easier with the keyboard's multi-key input-functionality, which allows you to engage up to five keys at the same time. 

A popular feature with previous Logitech keyboards for gaming, the Game Mode switch can disable the Windows key so you don't get accidentally locked out of your game. And so you can connect and power devices - such as your G9x mouse or G35 headset - the G19 keyboard features two high-speed USB 2.0 ports. 

The G19 keyboard for gaming is compatible with both Windows-based and Mac computers. 

*The Logitech G35 Surround Sound Headset* 
For game-changing immersion, the Logitech G35 headset is the first Logitech headset to offer 7.1 surround sound - a perfect complement to the growing number of action games and high-definition movies that support 7.1-channel surround sound. Powered by second-generation Dolby Headphone technology, the G35 headset simulates the complex acoustics of a listening room, creating a detailed, outside-the-head sound field. Plus, with its proprietary ear-enclosing design, the G35 headset greatly reduces ambient noise from interfering with your entertainment, while an adjustable, noise-canceling microphone focuses on your voice and reduces background noise. 

If you want to sound like your World of Warcraft character or disguise your voice when gaming, you can install the included software to enjoy six voice-morphing options, including cyborg, giant, mutant, space squirrel, troll and alien. If you use popular chat clients such as Ventrilo or Team Speak, the G35 headset includes three G-keys on the left earpiece for one-touch command over voice morphing. Additional on-ear audio controls provide quick access to volume, microphone mute and surround sound adjustments. 

To ensure your headset remains comfortable during long gaming sessions, the G35 headset features three swappable headbands - thin, thick and contoured designs - so you can select the style that fits you best. 

To enhance sound files recorded in more traditional formats, including MP3 files, the G35 headset uses Dolby Pro Logic II in conjunction with Dolby Headphone technology to create an expanded stereo sound. 

*The Logitech G9x Laser Mouse *
Providing precision at any hand speed (up to 150 inches per second on most popular gaming-mousepad surfaces), the Logitech G9x laser mouse extends the promise of the award-winning Logitech G9 Laser Mouse with its next-generation laser sensor. Featuring on-the-fly adjustable dpi from 200 to 5000 dpi, the G9x mouse makes it easy to go from pixel-precise targeting to lightning-fast maneuvers without pausing the action. 

The G9x mouse includes two interchangeable, snap-on grips that let you choose a fit and feel that's best for your playing style. With more ways to tune for the way you play, the G9x mouse also features onboard memory - program up to five ready-to-play profiles. The weight-tuning system gives you up to 28 grams of extra weight. And custom-color LEDs let you match your G9x mouse to your personal preference - or the colors you choose for your G19 keyboard or G13 gameboard. 

*The Logitech G13 advanced gameboard wins Best of Innovations in Electronic Gaming *
The new G-series products join the recently announced Logitech G13 advanced gameboard, which was just awarded the CES 2009 Design and Engineering Award: Best of Innovations in Electronic Gaming. The G13 gameboard offers a contoured design that complements the natural shape of your hand and fingers. So you don't have to take your eyes off the screen, the concave keys along the home row make it easy to locate buttons by touch. And for a tactical advantage, the G13 gameboard includes 87 buttons, so you can set up custom button-profiles for each one of your favorite games, and a 160-by-43-pixel GamePanel LCD that shows live game stats, system info and messages from other players. The Logitech G13 advanced gameboard is available now in the U.S. and Europe in March for a suggested retail price of $79.99 (U.S.). 

*Pricing and Availability *
The Logitech G19 keyboard for gaming is expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe in March for a suggested retail price of $199.99 (U.S.). The Logitech G35 surround sound headset is expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe in March for a suggested retail price of $129.99 (U.S.). The Logitech G9x laser mouse is expected to be available in the U.S. and Europe in April for a suggested retail price of $99.99 (U.S.).

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2009)

That keyboard is really funky.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 6, 2009)

Indeed it does and the G9x if its like the G9 and G5 then logitech will be on a sure fire winner.


----------



## SpookyWillow (Jan 6, 2009)

that keyboard and headset look very tasty, shame we'll get hammered by the current economy


----------



## Exavier (Jan 6, 2009)

indeed 
I like the Microsoft Sidewinder X6 keyboard atm, it looks really good and functional.
I'm still using a G3 Logitech mouse and I still love it but I don't know if I really need a G9 upgrade, lol


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 6, 2009)

SpookyWillow said:


> that keyboard and headset look very tasty, shame we'll get hammered by the current economy



the keyboard is 200$USD!!


----------



## VIPER (Jan 6, 2009)

The initial price of G15 was about 150$ if I remember well... So 200$ is not very scary...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 6, 2009)

I doesnt like the fit of the G9 on me hands though.. Keyboard looks evil


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I always disliked the look of the Gen 1 G15's, I have yet too see a computer setup that it matches very well. Then Gen 2's were sleek but you lost alot of hotkeys. This new keyboards looks very nice Will stand out, but one uniform color so should fit in with alot more comp setups.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 6, 2009)

All especially g13 are too overpriced


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 6, 2009)

I just want that headset 

I hope its compatible with X-Fi sound cards.

Logitech rules 

EDIT : dammit, this headset use a USB wire  

So if I bought this headset I won't be able to use my XtremeGamer soundcard 

Good bye high quality music


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 6, 2009)

Ohhh by the way the Logitech G35 is $99 only not $129.

You can buy it from Amazon.com 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001O5CCQK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2009)

Having Beta'd the G9x, I can say that I really enjoyed the feel of the mouse once I swapped the grip, and the programmable hotkey software was amazing. I was using a Saitek that blew out on me at the time I was trying the G9x, and I was much more impressed with the G9. If you've got a G9 already, I don't recommend the upgrade. If you don't, and you like a fuller feel to your mouse, I would think about it. Tag's gonna be around $99, so it's a serious man's mouse, but a very nice one. I haven't considered Logitech to be a strong contender in gaming mice, but this one made me raise my bars...


----------



## ManofGod (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks really nice. However, my first thought is that it was going to transform like an autobot or something.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 6, 2009)

ManofGod said:


> Looks really nice. However, my first thought is that it was going to transform like an autobot or something.



 Thats what it looks like in the picture they have.... looks like the keyboard will be the body, the mouse be the head, and the headset be the legs!

I like my MX Revolution so I have no need for it the mouse, and I just bought an Saitek Eclipse, but these look pretty cool. I don't like wired mice, but if you like crazy hi dpi then why not?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 6, 2009)

Eh, the only thing that looks appealing is the color screen. Other than that I'll stick with my MX1000 and my G15 rev.1. Those two purchases alone have been the best peripherals I've ever owned. And if they manage to last another 6 years, I'll still have them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 6, 2009)

Man, when I first glanced at it, it looked almost like those keyboards from a star ship... Because of how everything ist set up.... Then I look at it!

The G13 looks pretty nice. I do have the area to place it... But, Keyboard is way to much for something I can spend Tons less on and get what I want... If I really want that style disply... I'd mod one for myself!


----------



## apheX? (Jan 6, 2009)

G19 video from amazon.com looks really good! 3 different colours and the screen n all!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m2HDYZXOD4UR77&tag=tec06d-20

Im torn between 2 headsets now... this and the Psyko 5.1!


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Jan 6, 2009)

Not really the same thing i think the Psyko are in a different level.

Specially price. *Psyko cost twice more then these...*


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 7, 2009)

holy keyboard, it as big as my ass. 

no, really, if i had the g13, i will be happy enough


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy Tekie Pr0n Batman!

Geek's everywhere are drooling over this setup.  I know I am


----------



## Triprift (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhzz said:


> I haven't considered Logitech to be a strong contender in gaming mice, but this one made me raise my bars...



Ill try and pretend i didnt read that my advice get a G5 the greatest gaming mouse in history.


----------



## thebeephaha (Jan 7, 2009)

My G15 R2 just got put to shame.

Must. Resist. G18...


----------

